# Assassin Snails eating shrimp food, what to do ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have 10Gl planted established shrimp tank where I keep around 50+ Cristal shrimps and around 100+ Chery shrimps. Also I have there 1 Amano shrimp and probably around 50 (by now) assassin snails. Because I had before ammonia and planaria issues I only feed my shrimps once every two days special Japanize shrimp food similar to algae waffles approximately 1 full waffle per feeding. Which I brake to small peases and spread around the tank. Today I notice that my assassin snails after that food as well and after 5 min of me dropping the food shrimps no longer access it as assassins all over it. How to feed assassins separatly, so they don't eat shrimp food and at the same time not to re-introduce planaria or ammonia ?


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

50 Assassins with no food in a 10g is quiet a lot of them I'd say. If they are adult they need quiet bit of protein and I'm surprised they aren't eating each other. 
Also 150 shrimp in a 10gal is on the higher scale but I'm sure they must get some food otherwise you would slowly see the numbers going down.

I'd recomend you sell/trade/give away your assassins and just keep few as a clean up crew. Also when I had amano shrimp when it was almost adult it would actually grab a wafer and run with it so nothing else could get it. So keep that in mind. 

You may also try braking that wafer into more pieces so it would be impossible for the snails to get on all of them before shrimps get their share.

Cheers and good luck


----------

